# هل وزنك سليم ؟



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل انت شديد البدانة؟ هل انت معرض لمشاكل صحية بسبب وزنك؟*​*اذا كنت كذلك أو لم تكن دعنا نضع بين يديك هذه العملية الحسابية والتي تبين لك ان كان وزنك طبيعي ام انك قد افرطت في السمنة ..... دعنا نستعرض الجدول ادناه لنتبين ذلك.* *كل ما عليك هو ان تدخل وزنك بالكيلو جرام وطولك بالسنتمترات في النموذج ادناه ومن ثم اضغط على الزر (أحسب) حتى يتم حساب نسبة وزنك لطولك، اذا كنت تحتاج مساعدة عن النتيجة المتحصل عليها نرجو قراءة الفقرة التي تلي النموذج حتى يتم التعرف الى نسبة وزنك لطولك.*



*وزنك (كجم)*

*طولك (سم)*​ 
*النتيجة BMI*​ 
*التعليق*​ 






*http://taraneem.8m.com/WAZNK%20SALEEM.htm*



*في الدراسات ، هذه العملية الحسابية تستخدم في تحديد مدى خطورة السمنه وتسببها في كثير من المشاكل الصحية.*
*عند حصولك على درجة أقل من 16**لديك سؤ في التغذية تحتاج الى مراقبة سريرية**عند حصولك على درجة بين 16 الى 19**لديك ضعف في جسمك ناتج من قلة الاكل اجتهد في الاكل**عند حصولك على درجة بين 20 الى 25**ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك**عند حصولك على درجة بين 26 الى 30**في بداية مراحل السمنة راقب نفسك جيداً**عند حصولك على درجة اعلى من 30**لديك زيادة في الوزن وتحتاج الى تمارين رياضية وبرنامج تخسيس**عند حصولك على درجة اعلى من 40**انت بدين جداً جداً .... هذا خطر على حياتك ، راجع الاستشاري*​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*



30في بداية مراحل السمنة راقب نفسك جيداً

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ربنا يستر يا ميرنا*


----------



## meme85 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

> تهانينا ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك


*الحمدلله النتيجة طلعت زي ما كنت عاوزاها .
شكرا لكي يا ميرنا على موضوعك الجميل .*


----------



## ميرنا (23 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ربنا يستر يا ميرنا*


 
*خير يا كوبتك خير*


----------



## ميرنا (23 أكتوبر 2006)

meme85 قال:


> *الحمدلله النتيجة طلعت زي ما كنت عاوزاها .*
> *شكرا لكي يا ميرنا على موضوعك الجميل .*


 
*ميرسى يا ميمى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*



			22     تهانينا ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*الحمد لله مرسيي يا ميرنا عاوزين  نعرف نتيجتك*


----------



## بيرهبس (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

هدية ليكم موقع الحمية + هنا بإمكانك أن تعرف إن كنت بحاجة إلى تخفيض وزنك أو زيادته 

http://www.m3loma.com/diet/


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخيرا اقينا المزان الى هيوزنا مرنا متبرعة بزالك فعلن موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## †بشرى† (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> تهانينا ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك


الحمدلله على النتيجة دي , شكرا لكي ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل.


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

:36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: 

ربنا يسامح الى كان السبب​


----------



## مريم. (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى خالص
انا  23
يعنى  وزنى الحمد لله تمام
الف شكر طمنتينى


----------



## rivo_vovo (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا نتقم منك يا ميرنا حرام عليكى
عقدتينى


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> ربنا نتقم منك يا ميرنا حرام عليكى
> عقدتينى


*اى يعم انا مالى انتو تتخنو وانتا يدعى علياا ايه الظلم ده :ranting: *

*روحى يا ايفا الهى قطه تبصلك بصه وحشه :yahoo: *


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> اخيرا اقينا المزان الى هيوزنا مرنا متبرعة بزالك فعلن موضوع اكثر من رائع


*شكرا بيتر علشان تعرفو انى مش ببخل عليكم بحاجه* :beee:


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

†بشرى† قال:


> الحمدلله على النتيجة دي , شكرا لكي ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل.


*العفو يا بشرى اى خدمه:smil12: *


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4:​
> 
> 
> ربنا يسامح الى كان السبب​


*ايوه يارب سامحه* :beee:


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مريم. قال:


> ميرسى خالص
> انا 23
> يعنى وزنى الحمد لله تمام
> الف شكر طمنتينى


*نعم*
* وزنك 23 ازاى طب انتى بنى ادم يعنى طب بلاش دى يعنى بتتشافى يخرابى ازاى يعنى حد يفهمنى لروح فيها :dntknw: *


----------



## rivo_vovo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *اى يعم انا مالى انتو تتخنو وانتا يدعى علياا ايه الظلم ده :ranting: *
> 
> *روحى يا ايفا الهى قطه تبصلك بصه وحشه :yahoo: *



ماشى يا ميرنا ماشى
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> ماشى يا ميرنا ماشى
> :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


 
*وفار يمشى وراكى كمان* :smil12:


----------



## rivo_vovo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *وفار يمشى وراكى كمان* :smil12:



لا انا بخاف من الفران 
بلاش فار خليه صرصار 
عشان ده انا اقدر عليه
هى دوسه واحد يفيص لكن فار
لسه حجرى و اوجع قلبى:36_11_13: 
ليه بس كده
:spor22: :spor22: 
:act23:


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

eva_2006 قال:


> لا انا بخاف من الفران
> بلاش فار خليه صرصار
> عشان ده انا اقدر عليه
> هى دوسه واحد يفيص لكن فار
> ...


 
*انا شريره عندك مانع*


----------



## rivo_vovo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يا باشا 
و انا اقدر اتكلم
انا الكبيره برضو
اسكت  و خلاص
:beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*كان لازم ازعق والم الناس*


----------



## مريم. (1 يناير 2007)

يا حبيبت قلبى اسفه كتبت الرقم غلط
انا اصدى النتيجه 23

وميرسى لتعليئك الرئيئ دة
وصلوا من اجل ضعفى
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين
عام سعيد


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ربنا يستر يا ميرنا*


 

حابب اغيضك...

24
 تهانينا ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك

:smil12:


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

روحي ربنا يسامحك يا ميرنا برضو دا كلام

الحمد لله جات علي تمارين رياضية


----------



## nora46 (8 يناير 2007)

*عند حصولك على درجة بين 20 الى 25ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك* 
شكرا ليكى يا مرنا على موضوعك الجميل 
انا طلعت 24


----------



## bebosho (17 يناير 2007)

24 تهانينا ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

*هو المنتدى كله بقا 24 يعنى مش 42 الله ايه المنتدى السمباتيك ده  *​


----------



## jim_halim (23 يناير 2007)

> وزنك فوق المعدل الطبيعي، تحتاج تمارين رياضية



فكركم التمرين ده يجيب نتيجة ؟؟ :sha:


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

انا بقه 21 تهانينا ان هذا هو الوزن السليم ... حافظ على ذلك:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
ربنا يخليكى ياميرنا ياقمر


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2007)

*اى الناس دى ميراا انتى كام سنه هتجننونى:ranting: *​


----------



## meraaa (30 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *اى الناس دى ميراا انتى كام سنه هتجننونى:ranting: *​



انتى تدينى كام سنه :smil12: 
وعلى فكرة ياميرنا 21 دى مش وزنى ده النسبه اللى طلعتلى


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2007)

مرسى ياميرنا على الموضوع


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

موضوع هايل


----------



## George Zakry (5 فبراير 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــرا ...


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على معلوماتك القيمه يا بنت الفادى:yahoo:


----------

